# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  platnene s drukerima ili čičkom?

## Lu Lu

zanima me vase iskustvo s platnenim pelenama. jesu vam bolje s drukerima ili s cickom?
ja sam dosad imala samo pelene s cickom s kojima sam super zadovoljna jer bez problema reguliram sirinu. ove koje sam sada pikirala su s drukerima za koje teta koja ih siva kaze da su joj se pokazali prakticniji od cicaka za dugotrajniju upotrebu. sad sam u dilemi, probati drukere ili reci teti da ih sasije s cickom  :/

----------


## vještičica

Čičak dok je bila mala, pelena se lakše namješta na mjeru
Kad je porasla drikeri su postali praktičniji jer je presvlačenje postalo teško - treba biti brz, inače odeeeee  :Laughing:

----------


## cvjetkica

Meni su najbolje s čičkom. Najlakše ih namjestim da odgovaraju oko struka.

----------


## cvjetkica

Da...sad je doduše malo teže s čičkom, jer dok joj namještam zaštitne gaće ona otvori čičak na peleni. S druge strane brže je nego s drukerima  jer se stalno vrti i buni se

----------


## anjica

dok je bila mala najbolje su mi bile s cickom, kao sto je vjesticica napisala zbog namjestanja, a kasnije kad je propuzala i prohodala prakticniji su mi bili drukeri, prvenstveno zato sto ju je cicak znao zuljati

----------


## cokolada_83

Sory zbog ubacivanja na topic,ali da ne otvaram drugu temu pitat cu ovdje.Mene zanima skidaju li vam djeca lako i pelene sa drukerima kao i one na cicak?Moj skida ove na cicak ko od sale i snapi kopcu skida.Razmisljala sam o drukerima kao opciji za ljeto jer je tad samo u peleni i majci al se bojim da ce i to skinuti.

----------


## Lutonjica

ja volim podjednako i cicak i drukere

sto se tice skidanja pelena, kad je bila u toj fazi, skidala je cicak (drukere nije mogla)
faza je nakon nekog vremena prestala 
sad moze skinuti i cicak i drukere kad hoce, ali nije u toj fazi   :Laughing:

----------


## bebelina

Meni su obe vrste ok , ali mm-a zbuni puno drukera , pa ih nece koristi.
A sad je vec dovoljno velika da joj bilo koja pelena odleti s guze u roku sekunde.

----------


## cokolada_83

Znaci sve skidaju  :Laughing:  .Mi smo imali skoro scenu kad je kod bake skinuo pelenu i trceci kroz kucu se ukakio pa smo skupljali pa tepihu  :Embarassed:  .Nisam bas za ponavljalje takvih prizora    :Grin:  .
Onda mozda pelena sa cickom i pamucni sorc ili neke gacice nalik na soaker ili tako nesto za ljeto,to je ipak malo teze skinuti  :Smile:  ,bar se nadam   8) .

----------


## puntica

meni su na čičak draže, jedino što se čičak nakon nekog vremena ofuca  :/ 

drukeri mi nisu dragi (mislim na drukere koji se koriste na hr pelenama) jer su premali, i teško ih kopčam (s obzirom da pritom lovim dijete po stanu   :Rolling Eyes:  )

mislim da je važnije kako se kopčaju zaštitne. ja sada koristim pull on zaštitne (ili obične gačice) i to ne može skinuti  :D

----------


## bebelina

> meni su na čičak draže, jedino što se čičak nakon nekog vremena ofuca  :/


Nije pravilo. Stare Kamarisove i RP pelene s cickom (3g) jos drze kao kad su i kupljene , ali mi se zato na nekim TB ofucao.
Ot. i na Cicibanovim papucama.

----------


## Lu Lu

probali smo s drukerima i stvarno su super. a sta je bolje, nisam sigurna. nama je sve dobro, samo da je platneno   :Laughing:

----------


## poliona

meni su draže s drukerima. S čičkom se istina širina pelene bolje namjesti, ali su s drukerima trajnije, kako se meni čini. 
Ja i tako uvijek stavim pelenu da ga ne žulja, tj ne priljubim ju skroz da mu ne ostaje trag, i za sada je ok. 
S čičkom su mi se počele teže zatvarati pelene, tj, čičak baš ne hvata kao kad su kupljene pa moram pritisnuti da dobro uhvati. To mi je malo  :/

----------

